# 332 injector seeping out fuel



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

Just cleaned up my motor (lots of grime and oil residue) and noticed that after I ran it for a few minutes the black threads on my injectors were damp. Do they need to be tightened? Replaced?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I would give it a little snug. It will probably do the trick.


----------



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

Which bolt? Shiny metal one at the top or black one below exposed threads?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

BillyK332 said:


> Which bolt? Shiny metal one at the top or black one below exposed threads?


the shiny nut, don't over tighten this, just enough to stop the weep, if this doesn't stop the weep, you may have to undo the nut and check the ferrule on the end of the injection pipe, this may have a hairline crack.


----------



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

Alright I'll give it a whirl. Thanks guys


----------



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

Tightened the nut, didn't stop the leak. Removed the nut, removed the sleeve below it that has a fuel line running between the 3 injectors, and removed the washer. The washer, the o-ring and the nut all looked okay. So I added some Teflon tape to the threads before refastening the fuel line (top nut) in hopes that would stop the weep. It did not. I think the injectors and the sleeves with the fuel line running between the 3 injectors are in a different alignment than they originally were. She's not running very well now, blowing some white smoke out the exhaust. What did I mess up?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

were is the leak coming from ?, can you pick this up at all ?.

the fuel line between the injectors is for bleedback from the injectors, all injectors leak and this bleedback line takes this fuel away to either the fuel filter or the tank, otherwise the injectors would stop working from hydraulic lock up.

did you remove the injection line and inspect the ferrule ?.

if the injection lines were cracked open, these would need to be bled again.

I am full of questions but that is the way it goes, another question, were the O rings hard or flexible, the O rings and washers should have been replaced .


----------



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes the ferrule looked okay to me. I will try bleeding the lines at the injectors. Do you replace washers and o-rings every time you remove these nuts and sleeves?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

BillyK332 said:


> Yes the ferrule looked okay to me. I will try bleeding the lines at the injectors. Do you replace washers and o-rings every time you remove these nuts and sleeves?


At a pinch you can reuse the O rings and washers, you would understand that the washer is a sealing washer and when this is clamped down on, this then compresses the softness built into the washer for sealing and as such its sealing efficiency is diminished if reused, the same for O rings, these are compressed to a certain extent also.

You would not need to use Teflon tape on the thread, the seal is between the ferrule and the ferule seat on the injector.

Have you slid the nut up from the ferrule and checked above the ferrule clamp point ?, are there any nicks or such in the ferrule seat on the injector ?, most leaks in this area are from hairline cracks around the ferrule and the injector pipe, if in the pipe this would spurt out under pressure, so you wouldn't miss that.

I assume you only have the one injector leaking ?.


----------



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

Okay this is really good information. Thank you. The nut hardly slides up the fuel line because there's a bend that prevents it. But from what I can see there aren't any obvious signs of damage. Injectors 1 and 3 were the worst. Injector 2 was by far the best but still had a weeping problem. If it's fuel lines washers and o-rings, I think I can handle the repair, I will do all 3 with new seals soon and let u know what happens. My main concern now is how the tractors running worse since I put it back together. Is the injector positioning very important in relation to its original orientation? As well as the fuel return line sleeve location? I noticed the injectors had pinholes in them , do those pinholes face a specific direction?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I am assuming you have pulled all three injectors from the cylinder head !!, you haven't adjusted the needle valve compression spring at all ?.

the spray nozzles in the injector can only face in the direction when the injector is installed and tightened, so no, doesn't really matter when you think that an indirect injection engine injector sprays the atomised fuel into a chamber and direct injection sprays directly into a depression in the piston crown and the spray pattern is set on direct injection and most times these have two studs to hold the injectors in correct alignment.

The fuel sleeve location should be easy enough to line up the hose fittings so the return fuel line is reasonably straight, but no, the bleed back doesn't have to be perfect.

By chance, some dirt or the like may have fallen into the injector !!, the needle , needle guide and seat are more precise than you could imagine, so I sure hope not, there are many things that will give you white smoke, a cold engine is one reason, white smoke is unburnt fuel, you will have to backtrack on what you have done in relation to the injectors.

Another reason is air in the system, there must not be the slightest bit of air from fuel tank to injection pump, otherwise you will have problems.


----------



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

I didn't remove any injectors. I'm going to replace washers and orings and bleed it again to see what happens. Do I bleed the injectors using the top nut with the fuel line and ferrule? If so, should key be in "on" position with fuel pump working. Or is it better to bleed while motor is running?


----------



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

I didn't remove any injectors. I'm going to replace washers and orings and bleed it again to see what happens. Do I bleed the injectors using the top nut with the fuel line and ferrule? If so, should key be in "on" position with fuel pump working. Or is it better to bleed while motor is running?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

BillyK332 said:


> I didn't remove any injectors. I'm going to replace washers and orings and bleed it again to see what happens. Do I bleed the injectors using the top nut with the fuel line and ferrule? If so, should key be in "on" position with fuel pump working. Or is it better to bleed while motor is running?


Crack the top nut open enough for the fuel to escape, but don't unscrew right off, do the other 2 injectors like this and then turn the motor over with the starter until you see a reasonable spurt come out and then tighten the top nut, the engine may try to start on one cylinder, as each cylinder bleeds out tighten the rest of the top nuts and she should start and run, now if the engine is still running a little rough, crack each injector with the engine running, some systems take a little longer to bleed out.


----------



## BillyK332 (Sep 9, 2016)

Fred thank you so much for the help. Replaced orings, washers and bled the injectors. She's running well again, no leaks. Seems like she's good to go for now, see what happens after a few hours of work this weekend!


----------

